
Why Tim Cook Is Wrong - tempodox
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/02/17/why_tim_cook_is_wrong_a_privacy_advocates_view/
======
dhatch387
Unfortunately this writer does not understand the boot loader security on iOS.
Since Apple's signing key is burned into the device, Apple is the _only_ one
who can modify its functionality by loading new firmware. Even in that case,
the only firmware that can be modified without unlocking the device is the
lowest level boot loader, which likely has numerous size and functionality
limitations, as all the device features probably are not enabled. I would not
deem this a flaw in device design. If Apple creates a _signed_ piece of
software that allows for a brute force exploit, it is creating a backdoor for
the FBI.

[https://www.apple.com/business/docs/iOS_Security_Guide.pdf](https://www.apple.com/business/docs/iOS_Security_Guide.pdf)

~~~
nabla9
Does apple have firmware lock that requires user input/password for signed
firmware/software updates?

If it has and it can be circumvented, there is fault somewhere. If it don't
have it, Apple should have it.

>What is actually being asked for here is that Apple write custom code that
allows the FBI to perform a brute-force attack against the iPhone without
triggering the "10 strikes and the phone is wiped" protection mechanism. This
is a completely different animal.

